# A man and his mountain...x100



## Carol (Mar 26, 2010)

53 year old gentleman from Maine made his 100th climb up Mount Washington...the highest peak in New Hampshire, and home to the weather station that has clocked the highest wind speeds (over 200 mph) in the US.  


http://www.pressherald.com/sports/upward-bound_2010-03-23.html


----------



## buldog (Mar 26, 2010)

Does he get a " I climbed Mt. Washington" bumper sticker wired to his rear end while he is taking a break at the summit?  Cool place.  I marvel at the giant chains that they have holding down the weather station.  I have to give the guy some credit for doing on foot what I always did with my car.


----------



## Carol (Mar 26, 2010)

buldog said:


> Does he get a " I climbed Mt. Washington" bumper sticker wired to his rear end while he is taking a break at the summit?  Cool place.  I marvel at the giant chains that they have holding down the weather station.  I have to give the guy some credit for doing on foot what I always did with my car.



LMAO!  I....don't know!  When I climbed Mount Monadnock last fall, my facebook page from the top was "To hell with "This car climbed Mt. Washington!" This chica just climbed Grand Monadnock" :lfao:


----------

